# Raisins are a danger to dogs



## mudbug (Jul 18, 2007)

got this via email:

This week I had the first case in history of raisin toxicity ever see n at 
MedVet. My patient was a 56-pound, 5 yr old male neutered lab mix that ate 
half a canister of raisins sometime between 7:30 AM and 4:30 PM on Tuesday.  
He started with vomiting, diarrhea and shaking about 1AM on Wednesday but 
the owner didn't call my emergency service until 7AM.

I had heard somewhere about raisins AND grapes causing acute Renal failure 
but hadn't seen any formal paper on the subject. We had her bring the dog in 
immediately. In the meantime, I called the ER service at MedVet, and the 
doctor there was like me - had heard something about it, but....   Anyway, 
we contacted the ASPCA National Animal Poison Control Center and they said 
to give IV fluids at 1 ½ times maintenance and watch the kidney values for 
the next 48-72 hours.

The dog's BUN (blood urea nitrogen level) was already at 32 (normal less 
than 27) and creatinine over 5 (1.9 is the high end of normal). Both are 
monitors of kidney
function in the bloodstream. We placed an IV catheter and started th e 
fluids. Rechecked the renal values at 5 PM and the BUN was over 40 and 
creatinine over 7 with no urine production after a liter of fluids.  At the 
point I felt the dog was in acute renal failure and sent him on to MedVet 
for a urinary catheter to monitor urine output overnight as well as 
overnight care.

He started vomiting again overnight at MedVet and his renal values have 
continued to increase daily. He produced urine when given lasix as a 
diuretic. He was on 3 different anti-vomiting medications and they still 
couldn't control his vomiting. Today his urine output decreased again, his 
BUN was over 120, his creatinine was at 10, his phosphorus was very elevated 
and his blood pressure, which had been staying around 150, skyrocketed to 
220.. He continued to vomit and the owners elected to
euthanize.

This is a very sad case - great dog, great owners who had no idea raisins 
could be a toxin. Please alert everyone you know who has a dog of this very 
serious risk. Poison control said as few as 7 raisins or grapes could be 
toxic. Many people I know give their dogs grapes or raisins as treats 
including our ex-handler's. Any exposure should give rise to immediate 
concern.


----------



## keltin (Jul 18, 2007)

I thought for sure this was going to be an Urban Legend. But it’s not:

Grapes and Raisins are toxic to dogs.

I would have never imagined this to happen. Wow.


----------



## mudbug (Jul 18, 2007)

Me neither, keltin.  Good thing we never got into the habit of giving our doggies "people" food (ice cubes don't count, right?)


----------



## jennyema (Jul 18, 2007)

That is an old email that has been circulating on the internet forever. It may or may not be real.

*But it's true.*  Vets have known about this since the 1980's.  My vet has a sign up in her office about it.

*Both raisins and grapes are extremely toxic to dogs -- even small amounts like a box of raisins can be fatal.*


----------



## redkitty (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this awful story, they must be heart broken.

Yup, my vet told me a couple grapes was fine, but they are toxic for dogs.  I don't give her any now. 

Guess what my dogs name is?............Raisin! (no, I'm not kidding)


----------



## pacanis (Jul 18, 2007)

redkitty said:
			
		

> Yup, my vet told me a couple grapes was fine,....


 
I'm surprised your vet would say this since it only takes a couple of grapes for some dogs to die.  It all depends on the particular pet.  Just like some people it only takes one bee sting, but another who has allegic reactions to bees it may take several.
I'm glad you aren't chancing it with Raisin


----------



## middie (Jul 18, 2007)

I didn't have any idea about that. Wow. Glad I never gave Rocky more than 3 grapes.


----------



## fireweaver (Jul 18, 2007)

i am a vet, and let me tell you, this isn't something that really came up in school (and yes, we have a whole class on toxic things...like antifreeze & snail bait).  the raisin tox thing is real but very screwy:  absolutely impossible to predict which dogs are sensitive and which aren't, or how many raisins will harm a sensitive dog, or what chemical compounds are in these items that are responsible for the toxicity.  plenty of us (myself included) can come up with a tale of our personal dogs hoovering huge quantities of rasins or grapes with no ill effect...but the stories of rasin toxicity often involve a very small quantity.  in much the same way, macadamia nuts also have a poorly-understood and quirky tox issue.

while we're on the subject, AVOID raw or cooked onions (that one did come up in class) and go sparingly with the garlic for our canine friends.  this website has a pretty comprehensive list of potential problem foods.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 18, 2007)

I used to give my dogs grapes once in a while untill I learned how bad they were I was lucky.Include in the list besides garlic onions,chocolate,macadamia nuts there are more but I will need to look it up.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 18, 2007)

Here we go it does not include house plants and other items
Foods Potentially Poisonous to Pets














                 #image-details-27302488 /* HSUS Image Details CSS Document */.imagePhotocredit {       font-family: Verdana, Arial;  font-size: 9px;  color: #666666;      }                 #image-details-27302488 .imageCopyright {       font-family: Verdana, Arial;  font-size: 9px;  color: #666666;      }                 #image-details-27302488 .imageCaption {       font-family: Verdana, Arial;  font-size: 10px;      }       
The following foods may be dangerous to your pet: 
Alcoholic beverages
Apple seeds
Apricot pits
Avocados—toxic to birds, mice, rabbits, horses, cattle, and dairy goats
Cherry pits
Candy (particularly chocolate, which is toxic to dogs, cats, and ferrets, and any candy containing the sweetener Xylitol)
Coffee (grounds, beans, chocolate covered espresso beans)
Grapes
Hops (used in home beer brewing)
Macadamia nuts
Moldy foods
Mushroom plants
Mustard seeds
Onions and onion powder
Peach pits
Potato leaves and stems (green parts)
Raisins
Rhubarb leaves
Salt
Tea (caffeine)
Tomato leaves and stems (green parts)
Walnuts
Yeast dough


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 18, 2007)

You can Google (toxic food for pets) and find a host of sites for cats,dogs etc very informative includes house plants etc.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 19, 2007)

My dogs love garlic.  I have put garlic powder in their homemade treats!  Is this bad?

The beagle (aka Oscar) also loves Heineken beer.  The wiener dog (aka Felix) loves white wine.  They go crazy at the smell and sometimes are given a very, very small taste.


----------



## keltin (Jul 19, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> My dogs love garlic. I have put garlic powder in their homemade treats! Is this bad?
> 
> The beagle (aka Oscar) also loves Heineken beer. The wiener dog (aka Felix) loves white wine. They go crazy at the smell and sometimes are given a very, very small taste.


 
My DH read somewhere that garlic helps reduce fleas, so we used to always put garlic on our dog’s treats. I’ve never had a problem, but now I’m wondering too.

We also give them parsley because DH also read it was good for their breath!  

As for the alcohol, I was reading the troubles it can cause to your dog: “Intoxication, Coma, and Death”. I laughed and told my DH those are the same things it can do to me!


----------



## Alix (Jul 19, 2007)

My sister's cocker spaniel once climbed onto the counter and ate an entire pan of cinnamon buns. She did however, spit out every single raisin in the batch all over the floor. Smart dog.


----------



## Buck (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## mudbug (Jul 19, 2007)

I didn't see powdered sugar or donuts on the list.  You go, Ol Blue!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 19, 2007)

That is the saddest look on your dog he just knows he aint getting any donuts. Maybe you did give him a bite if not thats the worst case of animal abuse Ive seen.


----------



## middie (Jul 19, 2007)

My DH read somewhere that garlic helps reduce fleas, so we used to always put garlic on our dog’s treats. I’ve never had a problem, but now I’m wondering too

Use Brewer's Yeast instead. My in-laws swear by it. It must work because I've never seen a flea on their dogs for almost 12 years now.


----------



## Constance (Jul 19, 2007)

fireweaver said:
			
		

> i am a vet, and let me tell you, this isn't something that really came up in school (and yes, we have a whole class on toxic things...like antifreeze & snail bait).  the raisin tox thing is real but very screwy:  absolutely impossible to predict which dogs are sensitive and which aren't, or how many raisins will harm a sensitive dog, or what chemical compounds are in these items that are responsible for the toxicity.  plenty of us (myself included) can come up with a tale of our personal dogs hoovering huge quantities of rasins or grapes with no ill effect...but the stories of rasin toxicity often involve a very small quantity.  in much the same way, macadamia nuts also have a poorly-understood and quirky tox issue.
> 
> while we're on the subject, AVOID raw or cooked onions (that one did come up in class) and go sparingly with the garlic for our canine friends.  this website has a pretty comprehensive list of potential problem foods.



I appreciate the information. I had read that grapes were poisonous to dogs, but thankfully, our little mutt, Chloe, seems to be immune to most things. When our son was still here, he and his friends fed Chloe all sorts of things that are bad for dogs...grapes, pizza, Burritoes, etc. 
It's just the two of us now, and she is an older dog. But she still likes a little raw meat or a pizza crust for a treat. 

I almost lost another dog by feeding her chocolate. I had no idea, but the poor thing was really sick for a while.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 19, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> I appreciate the information. I had read that grapes were poisonous to dogs, but thankfully, our little mutt, Chloe, seems to be immune to most things. When our son was still here, he and his friends fed Chloe all sorts of things that are bad for dogs...grapes, pizza, Burritoes, etc.
> It's just the two of us now, and she is an older dog. But she still likes a little raw meat or a pizza crust for a treat.
> 
> I almost lost another dog by feeding her chocolate. I had no idea, but the poor thing was really sick for a while.


Constance,Raw meat will make dogs thrive a piece of pizza crust is ok.Dogs do raw meat well, especially if its game meat so dont worry.My dogs beg big time when I am cooking Bison or Whitetail venison  I dont let processors add alot of pork fat which most people do then it becomes not much better than store bought health wise. If If I need fat I will add a some olive oil 
Dont get me wrong I love a greasy hamburger as much as the next guy.But this is what we eat for the most part.The processors alway freak out when I ask them to put in less than 10 percent fat or none at all.


----------

